# CD/DVD drive not working



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

First time I've tried to "burn" a cd.
Inserted the cd... nothing happens, and it ejects.
Repeated the process with a DVD. Nothing, and it was ejected.

Tried running a dvd. Nothing.
It's making all the "noises", like its trying, but nothing.

Being prompted with; *"This disc can't be burned, because the device failed to calibrate the laser power for the media."*
Was trying to burn a Word Doc.

Any thoughts?

Skyholder


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like hardware issue.

If it's under warranty get it looked at while you can.

I have an iMac that has a failing optical drive and it does the same thing. Injects and ejects fine, spins OK but is sporatic in reading or writing. I just use the CD/DVD drive sharing with another iMac on my LAN.

If you use your's enough and it warrants replacing, it probably cheaper to get an external burner than to try to get a replacement internal burner for your specific model. (but you can check)


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Thank you, sir. I suspect I'll go the external route.
Lee


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

New wrinkle.....
Now, Music CD's play. Movie DVD's play.
But when I tried to burn a test CD, with 3 word documents, I got this prompt.
"The disc can&#8217;t be burned because an unexpected error occurred (error code 0x8002006E)."
Does that mean anything to anyone?
Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The "burn" laser is burnt out but the "read" laser isn't? It can happen. Did you burn a lot on that drive?


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Bought it "used". I haven't, but previous owner may have.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://joelmarcey.com/2009/01/05/ma...roblems-update-fixed-with-laser-lens-cleaner/

No guarantee, but for $10 worth a shot. (Cleaning disk or compressed air)

*Edit: *More success cases: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1071018?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Guess that cleaner is worth a shot.
Thanks.
Sky


----------

